# [SOLVED] przekierowanie portow

## misterLu

jak przekierowac port ?

czy taka regulka wystarczy? 

iptables -A PREROUTING -t nat -p tcp -d AA.BB.CC.DD --dport 21 -j DNAT --to 192.168.0.1:21 

czy cos jeszcze musze zrobic ? (bo samo to mi nie dziala)

moge sie z zewnatrz ftpowac, ale po wykonaniu komendy dir, nic sie nie dzieje  :Sad: 

----------

## muchar

Średnio związane z Gentoo, ale ok;]

DIR nie możesz wykonać, ponieważ FTP wykorzystuje dwa porty 21 oraz 20. Nie jestem pewien, ale musisz chyba również przekierować w podobny sposób port 20. Ale być może pomoże jeśli wczytasz moduł ip_ftp_conntrack lub nat_ftp_conn (nazwy piszę z pamięci, mogą być przekręcone, ale w tym guście w każdym bądź razie). Spróbuj również wykorzystać tryb PASSIVE do pobrania DIR.

----------

## no4b

Ja mam na jednym komputerze za natem serwer ftp (proftpd) i wystarczylo przekierowac port 21.

Czesto niemoznosc dirowania jest spowodowana wlaczeniem/wylaczeniem trybu passive w kliencie.

----------

## muchar

 *no4b wrote:*   

> Czesto niemoznosc dirowania jest spowodowana wlaczeniem/wylaczeniem trybu passive w kliencie.

 

Tak jak wspominałem   :Wink: 

----------

## misterLu

 *muchar wrote:*   

> Średnio związane z Gentoo, ale ok;]
> 
> 

 

kumpel mnie pytal, nie wiedzialem gdzie sie udać, wiec do was przyszedlem z zapytaniem.

dzięki, pomogło :Smile: 

----------

## muchar

 *misterLu wrote:*   

> dzięki, pomogło

 

Takie było założenie.  :Cool: 

Zmień topic na SOLVED. I niech to zostanie przyjęte jako standard tutaj - rozwiąze się historia, zmieniamy topic na SOLVED. Co Wy na to?

----------

## no4b

Teraz moge dac solved, lae nie lepiej ROZWIAZANE? Przeciez to polskie forum.

----------

## muchar

Wydaje mi się że [ SOLVED ] się po prostu przyjęło na forums.gentoo.pl.

----------

## czemu

 *no4b wrote:*   

> Czesto niemoznosc dirowania jest spowodowana wlaczeniem/wylaczeniem trybu passive w kliencie.

 

Bo to właśnie na tym polega  :Wink: 

Port 20 - sciaga

Port 21 - wysyla

Lub na odwrót, nie wiem dokładnie. Tryb pasywny robi obydwie rzeczy na jednym porcie.

----------

